# Seafood Gumbo Recipe???



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm looking for a easy to follow Seafood Gumbo Recipe if anyone has one they will share... I found the following one that seems hopeful, but still looking...
Any comments or input would be apreciated...


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just my opinion but gumbo is all about the roux! I prefer to sauté andouille and conecuh on med low till browned then remove, slowly add flour till dark dark brown! And I like a thick gumbo, lotta meat and seafood every bite! Not the thin soup broth heavy gumbo! Just my preference though, I've met a lot of people that prefer the thin gumbo so it's whatever you prefer. that looks like a dang good recipe for gumbo !


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd hit that recipe in a heartbeat except triple the seasonings. or taste near the end and adjust for more heat! Can't help it I like spicy gumbo!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

after starting this post, I searched for "Gumbo" in forum search and found the motherload of good information in the following link...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/seafood-gumbo-recipe-98001/


and another find...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/gumbo-recipe-mystery-29514/


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Go to JOE PATTIES and buy there home made GUMBO, you ain't going to beat it are make it any better or any cheaper. :thumbsup: next time there sample some of it and your HOOKED:thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Perdido Seafood Market has some of the best I've ever eaten. Go buy you a quart then beg for their recipe.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Perdido Seafood Market has some of the best I've ever eaten. Go buy you a quart then beg for their recipe.


 +1. It is just about perfect.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Depending where you live, try them both and let us know the outcome, know 4 sure OLD JOE PATTIES is darn good :thumbup:



Joraca said:


> +1. It is just about perfect.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dennis if you go on there ask for Teresa and tell her I sent you. She's the one that makes it. I got mom and dad hooked on it. We buy a quart of it pretty often.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

...


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Splittine said:


> ...


That is wrong on so many levels! Dang I am hungry now!


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Perdido Seafood Market has some of the best I've ever eaten. Go buy you a quart then beg for their recipe.


 where is that place Chase?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

off route II said:


> where is that place Chase?



Under the Baars bridge.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Making a batch of gumbo ain't cheap nor is it quick*

Shrimp are expensive and even more expensive with this cold. Oysters are never cheap and crabs are buried in the mud. 

You don't absolutely have to have shrimp, oysters and crabs though. I've had some passable gumbo with chicken and andouille sausage plus some corn added to the ingredients in the first recipe.

Re: the Roux. Brown your flour in the oven in a fairly large quantity--enough for several recipes. This gives a real kick start to a decent roux that can be used in other dishes. The browned flour makes a really different chicken or pork chop gravy milk gravy.

Brown plain white, unbeached flour in a shallow pan in a slow oven for about 1-1/2 hour, stirring occasionally as it browns. It is well worth the effort, I garontee.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I took splittine's advice and tried Perdido seafood's gumbo today. Pretty good ! I will be buying it again.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

This is the recipe that I use to make my homemade gumbo. 
Most of the time I leave the sausage out and I also add a teaspoon or so of liquid crab boil.


----------

